# what is this wood chipper worth



## wood125 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm told this is an old woodchuck 6" chipper. Does anyone recognize it? assuming this chipper operates as intended with no mechanical problems, what is a ball park estimate of its worth? Or does it belong in a museum?

cView attachment 207451
View attachment 207452
View attachment 207453


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like an old chipmore chipper. Here's one that sold ONE 1980 CHIPMORE PULL BEHIND WOOD CHIPPER - GovDeals.com
but who know what condition it was in. That one if in good shape might go for up to $3k here. Check the bearings on the cutter wheel and how long it's been since the blades were changed, might be a ##### to get them out.


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh, HELLS NOES!!

I'd rather chop the brush up with a dull butter knife than use one of those damned finger busters again.

That thing is worth $1000 on a very good day, maybe, if the buyer was dumb enough.

How I hate them. HATE them!


Do yourself a big favor and drop the coin on a self feed chipper. A morbark, Eager Beaver, Bandit....I personally hate a Vermeer, but some guys love them.

A 6" Bandit can be found for $3500-$4000. 

1000X the chipper.


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 16, 2011)

Here. Check this one out.

200 hp chipper


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 16, 2011)

They're not THAT bad . Used to have an old Mitts and Merrill and an Asplundh. Very efficient machines! If you're doing alot of branches and only occasional wood. They wood make you cuss on a freezing cold day when a twig would smack a frozen finger at 80 mph though.


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 16, 2011)

You are right. They are a fine machine if run by a guy who knows HOW to use them.

The funniest thing I ever saw in my entire 43 years is a friend who simply could not figure one of these out...he would put a branch in, get whipped like a rented red haired step son,. then say "YOU COKKSUCKER!!!" every damn time. I nearly died laughing.

Still, a 6" or better self feed is 100X the machine.


----------



## troythetreeman (Nov 17, 2011)

we call em man eaters
aka duck and chucks
i like them,, theyre fast and they make nice chip
but there is an art to feeding them, they earned the names theyve been bestowed with
2k assuming it works right, give or take, id never give 3k for a 6", 8" maybe, 10", sure
so long as they worked
but things are worth what people will pay for them
fresh paint doesnt make it work better, make sure bearings and the like are good and replacement knives are easy and cheap to come by


----------



## troythetreeman (Nov 17, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Still, a 6" or better self feed is 100X the machine.


personally, if its smaller then 12" i prefer a man eater, theyre faster and a lot less ####ing around to feed it, 6" self feeds are a bad joke, but i do this commercially and time is money


----------



## wood125 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone. actually it is a 12" chipper, i was wrong in my description. a friend wants to give it to me in lieu of $3k he owes me. its not as nice looking as the one in my pic but i saw it work pretty good today. probably the only way i'm gonna get the money. I have 10 aces that i'm about to build a motocross practice track on and i hope to use it to clean the place up a little after felling a bunch of tees. but thanks to the info you all gave me, i'm gonna make him feed the thing until the track is done as part of the deal. If it still works properly after i'm done, it'll be up for sale if anyone wants it.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 17, 2011)

12" drum with a 6" capacity maybe? $3k it would have to be in pretty good shape but if that's the only way to get your $$$$ better than nothing.

Where in Md. are you ? I'll show you how to run it for some practice time on the track! Going up to Breezewood Proving grounds in Pa. this Saturday.


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Nov 18, 2011)

Everyone should get the opprotunity to use a duck and chuck at least once in their lives. I haven't ran one in 8+ years but I can still hear that thing in my sleep, my finger tips are still tingly numb, and the holes in my ears have almost closed back up. Cedars look the coolest going out the chute, blackjack and persimmon will beat you to death and make for the longest days of your life, and long skinny sycamore or pine are your only friends. Wear cloth gloves with elastic wrists (leathers just get yanked off and are only good for one trip through the drum) you'll understand why they make hardhats with earmuffs attached, and why you keep the ground clear in front of the feed table.

One disclaimer I'd like to mention is that after you get use to working a duck and chuck (or it working you), you will be severely disappointed in an auto feed. However, after you realize its somewhat slow, but mythodical feed rate averages out to the same amount of chips at the end of the day, your person will thank you greatly.

Duck and chucks have their place; just not not near me anymore.


----------



## wood125 (Nov 18, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> 12" drum with a 6" capacity maybe? $3k it would have to be in pretty good shape but if that's the only way to get your $$$$ better than nothing.
> 
> Where in Md. are you ? I'll show you how to run it for some practice time on the track! Going up to Breezewood Proving grounds in Pa. this Saturday.





Cool. The tack is near Waldorf MD. still needs a lot of work before it's ride-able. Hope your close because i'm sure you could help with advice on getting some of these stumps out and other stuff that needs to be done.


----------



## wood125 (Nov 18, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> 12" drum with a 6" capacity maybe? $3k it would have to be in pretty good shape but if that's the only way to get your $$$$ better than nothing.
> 
> Where in Md. are you ? I'll show you how to run it for some practice time on the track! Going up to Breezewood Proving grounds in Pa. this Saturday.




i hear Breezewood is fun. I've passed there a million time on my way to the steel city pro national each year but have never ridden there.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a couple hours away out in Haymarket. So you're out by Budds creek? There's a couple other places there now, haven't been to that newest one yet, doesn't look like much. I heard the other day that Budds is going to start opening 1 sunday a month next year for open practice. That would be cool, was up there a couple weeks ago for a club ride.


----------



## BDChainsaw (Nov 21, 2011)

*old chippers*

These things are great. Granted auto feeders are the berries for vines and the like but if you cut your brush right they can't keep up with and old chuck and duck. Word to the wise though check those bearings. While not running of course. Place a pry bar under drum and lift up watch for play. I've gone through a couple that ran well but where in rough shape. We had to tear one down and have a deisel truck shop weld up and grind the shaft plus bearings. Not cheap but that's what it takes to do things right. Check bed knife area for impact damage as well as cutter pockets.


----------

